# أول إحصاء رسمى:عدد المسيحيين 5 ملايين



## بإسلامي افتخر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

كشف اللواء، أبو بكر الجندي، رئيس الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء، عن أول إحصائية رسمية لعدد المسيحيين بمصر، عندما أعلن أن عدد الأقباط 5 ملايين و 130 ألفا.

وقال الجندي، في حوار مع قناة "التحرير" عبر برنامج "في الميدان": "إن عدد الأقباط في مصر يبلغ 5 ملايين"، مشيرًا إلى أنهم الأعلى اجتماعيا فى مصر والأكثر هجرة والأقل فى الإنجاب.
وأكد أن هذه إحصائيات موثقة ولا يستطيع أحد إنكارها، "ومن يملك أرقاما أخرى موثقة فعليه أن يعلنها، وهذه هي الأرقام الموثقة والتي قامت الدولة المصرية بإحصائها".
وأوضح الجندي أنه ليس هناك ضغوط على الجهاز لإخفاء أي أرقام، وأنه يتم إعلان الأرقام وفقا لاحتياجات الدولة أو لطلب الجهات الرسمية، وهناك أرقام تكون سرية لوقت معين ويتم إعلانها وفقا للظروف.



بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية


----------



## amgd beshara (25 سبتمبر 2012)

دة بأمارة انهم اللى نجحوا شفيق 
بشهادة الاخوان و السلفيين 

ارقام كاذبة لا يصدقها اي عقل


----------



## amgd beshara (25 سبتمبر 2012)

من ويكيبيديا 


> بسبب غياب التعددات الرسمية التي أخذت بعين الاعتبار البعد الطائفي من عام  1986 لذلك فإن الإحصاءات التقديرية اليوم تنظر لعدد الأقباط المسيحيون  بالنسبة نفسها، حيث يقدر عدد المسيحيون ب 8 مليون أي 10% من سكان مصر.[29] وبحسب مصادر غير رسمية أخرى يقدر عدد المسيحيون ب11 مليون أي 13% من سكان مصر غالبيتهم العظمى اقباط أرثوذكس.[30][32]


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*المسجلين لدى الكنائس 3 أضعاف هذا الرقم ناهيك عن العابرين وغير المسجلين والمسجلين في الكنائس الأخرى .

يا حبيبي في سوريا نحن 9 - 10% ولا نظهر ، فهل في مصر أقل من 15% ؟؟ مستحيل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*5 مليون دول كانوا ايام الملك فاروق 

هما مبيخلفوش ولا ايه؟

اعتقد الكنيسة مش محتاجة دولة مدلسة لسه خايفة تعترف بارقام مواطينها فهى لديها حصر لكل المواطنين المسيحين ويعرفون عددهم كاملا

على فكرة 5 مليون دول ميجوش مسيحين شبرا باللى حواليها بطلوا حشيش شوية 


*


----------



## esma (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أعتقد أن الكنيسة تستطيع تقديم الأعداد الحقيقية موثقة بالأسماء.. فلماذا لا تقوم بذلك؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

esma قال:


> أعتقد أن الكنيسة تستطيع تقديم الأعداد الحقيقية موثقة بالأسماء.. فلماذا لا تقوم بذلك؟



يمكن خايفين من الحسد :fun_lol:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *المسجلين لدى الكنائس 3 أضعاف هذا الرقم ناهيك عن العابرين وغير المسجلين والمسجلين في الكنائس الأخرى .
> 
> يا حبيبي في سوريا نحن 9 - 10% ولا نظهر ، فهل في مصر أقل من 15% ؟؟ مستحيل
> *​



إزاى يعنى لا تظهروا ...............دا إسمكوا شبيحة الاسد ( على النت ):bomb:


----------



## ROWIS (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*دولة مش عارفه تعداد سكانها الاجمالي كام، وبتستورد شطافة الكبانيه
اقوم اصدقها في عدد المسيحين؟ ههههههههههه*


----------



## amgd beshara (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *دولة مش عارفه تعداد سكانها الاجمالي كام، وبتستورد شطافة الكبانيه
> اقوم اصدقها في عدد المسيحين؟ ههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو فيها شطافة الكابنية يبقي عداك العيب


----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2012)

5مليون من 90  مليون حاليا يعنى النسبة  حوالى 5 ,5%
نسبة مش بطالة ابدا قدام اقاويل ان الكنيسة دولة داخل دولة ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*متى حدث آخر تعداد لسكان مصر ؟؟؟؟؟

سيادة اللواء المذكور ..... ما هى مؤهلاته الأكاديمية للتكلم فى علم له اصوله وليس ببدنجان البيادة يكون الأحصاء *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 سبتمبر 2012)

كل  مادا    بيخنصروا من الرقم شويه 
الاول قالوا 10%   -----قلنا خليك مع الكداب لحد الباب 
وبعدين قالوا عن طريق  عمارة والعوا  
إنهم  6%   قلنا   ماشي وخليك ويا الكداب لحد باب الباب 
و6%  من 90 مليون يعنى كام 
وكل شوية الرقم بيخس 
الظاهر  إن  *"الضـــــــــــــيوف "*
رغم كل محاولات التجنس  عبر  التغرير بالقاصرات  عندهم   هم  مشاكل فى الشعور بالامان والمواطنة.....آه  يا بلد.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*مصدر الخبر يا جريدة الوفد هو قناة الحافظ ......
*

[YOUTUBE]wqPMekfmz9g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عدد المسيحين اليوم في مصر بالمتنصرين لا يقل عن 25 مليون نسمه 
وهما عارفين كده كويس بس خايفيين يقولوا الحقيقه


----------



## ROWIS (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*قبل كده نبيل شرف الدين قال انه اتاكد بنفسه من السجل المدني وقال ان الاقباط لا يقلوا باي حال من الاحوال عن 20 مليون*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

5 مليون دول تعداد شبرا بس ...

تعداد الاقباط عامل مشكلة للدولة يعنى البلد معندهاش حاجة تعملها غير تعداد الاقباط وكل سنة يعملوا تعداد للاقباط بس باقى الشعب لا وكل سنة تظهر اقل من اللى قبلها ... 

وبعدين يقولك ان اللى نجح شفيق هما الاقباط ... يعنى 12 مليون صوت 
ودلوقتى يقولك 5 هههههههههههه والباقى راح فى الزلزال ولا ايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا مينفعش كده يا جماعه احنا نوزن بره بقى هههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عدد المسيحين فى مصر لا يقل عن عشرين مليون وغير كده كذب


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (25 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب المفروض الكنيسة ترد وتقول الأعداد الصحيحة ايه والأماء لكن مفيش رد لحد دالوقتي يبقى الرسمي هو الصحيح مادام لا يوجد ما ينفيه


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*هى الكنيسة جهه احصاء رسمى علشان تطلع وتقول احنا عملنا احصاء

الكنيسة عارفة اعداد رعاياها منغير متسمع دولة اخوانجية  مدلسة وكدابة لكن مفيش قانون يسمح ليها انها تعرض احصائياتها بصورة رسمية لانه مش من اختصاصها

ثانيا للمرة المليون انت ايش حشرك فى الموضوع؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> طيب المفروض الكنيسة ترد وتقول الأعداد الصحيحة ايه والأماء لكن مفيش رد لحد دالوقتي يبقى الرسمي هو الصحيح مادام لا يوجد ما ينفيه



*على فكرة انتو الضمير انعدم فيكم ، يعني أنت نفسك تعرفين أن الرقم مهزلة لكن لا بد أن تدافعي عنه ، الكنيسة لا ترد على التفاهات ولا يهمها العدد .

ألم تري التصريحات الرسمية الأخرى ؟؟
حسب ما ورد في كلام الأعضاء أن إحصائية الملك فاروق فيها 5 مليون مسيحي .
وعن نبيل شرف الدين 20 مليون .

دولة تخشى عدد سكانها !! مهزلة .

نحن المسيحيون في سوريا 9 - 10% ، نسبة الأقباط أكبر بكثير هذا أمر واضح جداً من التأثير .

لن تستوي الأمور قبل الاعتراف بأن الإسلام كان احتلالاً ، أنتم محتلون لأراضينا ، إذا أردتم أن تكونوا علمانيين أهلاً بالتعايش ، تريدون الحكم بدينكم الخارج من البادية في أراضي الحضارة حول المتوسط هذا سيسقط والفكر سينتصر .

بيقلولك شبرا لحالا 5 مليون .
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب المفروض الكنيسة ترد وتقول الأعداد الصحيحة ايه والأماء لكن مفيش رد  لحد دالوقتي يبقى الرسمي هو الصحيح مادام لا يوجد ما ينفيه


يعني لو اتيت لكي بأرقام من مسئولين في الكنيسة، تكذبين هذا الرقم "المضحك"؟

هل انتي مصرية؟ لو مصرية، هل تعرفين مدى كثافة المسيحيين في شبرا وفي أسيوط وفي سوهاج وبني سويف، مثلا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> *على فكرة انتو  الضمير انعدم فيكم ، يعني أنت نفسك تعرفين أن الرقم مهزلة لكن لا بد أن  تدافعي عنه ، الكنيسة لا ترد على التفاهات ولا يهمها العدد .*


*مهما دول الاخوانجية معندمش مخ 

شعارهم انا اخوانجى انا مقطف بودان

ماشين ورا بديعة الرقاصة وجماعته الارهابية 

علشان لما تتطلب الكنيسة كنايس على قد عددها يقوم يقولوا دا انتوا 5 مليون 

هنقول ايه شوية زبالة هما واللى انتخبوهم عرة خلق الله  *


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مصرية وعايشة في مصر الحمد لله


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> *بيقلولك شبرا لحالا 5 مليون .*


*منطقة شبرا معقل المسيحين فى القاهرة

واكبر محافظة فى عدد المسيحين اسيوط 

دول لوحدهم ميقلوش عن 8 مليون


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب المفروض الكنيسة ترد وتقول الأعداد الصحيحة


مش هازعلك، شوفي رد الكنيسة اليوم:

*أساقفة الكنيسة يكذبون "المركزى للإحصاء": مصر بها 18 مليون قبطى*
​





​الأنبا مرقص أسقف شبرا

كتب مايكل فارس


 
رفض عدد من أساقفة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ما أعلنه اللواء أبو بكر  الجندى، رئيس الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء مؤخرا حول أن عدد  الاقباط فى مصر لا يزيد عن 5 ملايين و130 ألف نسمة.

قال الأنبا مرقص أسقف شبرا الخيمة لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن عدد الأقباط فى  مصر يتراوح مابين 15 إلى 18 مليون نسمة، وضرب مثلا بتعداد بعض الإيبارشيات  ومنها، ملوى 450 ألفا، المنيا 500 ألف، سمالوط 300 ألف، شبرا الخيمة 350  ألفا، قائلا:" إذا كان تعداد الأقباط فى محافظة واحدة تجاوز المليون و2500  ألف، فما تعدادهم فى القاهرة كلها ومدينة نصر والمدن الجديدة وباقى محافظات  الوجة القبلى المعروفة بكثافة الأقباط فيها. 

وأضاف مرقص، تعداد الأقباط فى مصر معروف لدى الكنيسة وكل إيبارشية تعرف  تعداد الأقباط النهائى، ولكننا لم نقم بتجميع العدد فى قائمة واحدة ومن  الممكن عمل ذلك عن طريق الأنبا باخوميوس القائمقام البطريركى أو البابا  القادم ليطالب كل أسقف بتقديم تعداد المسيحيين فى إيبارشيتة.وقال مرقص  مستنكرا:" معلش أحنا عددنا بيقل، ولكن العبرة ليست بالعدد ". 

من ناحيتة رفض الأنبا بسنتى أسقف حلوان والمعصرة العدد المعلن إذا كان تعدد  الأقباط فى مصر 7 مليون عام 1977 ، وكان تعداد المصريين وقتها 35 ميلون،  فهل فى 2012 بعدما أصبح المصريون قرابة 85 مليون، ازداد تعداد المسلمين إلى  50 مليون ولم يزداد عدد الأقباط ولم يتزوجوا ولم ينجبوا منذ سنة 77 ، بل  تناقصوا إلى أكثر من مليون. 

وعقب على ماقاله الجندى حول هجرة الأقباط، قائلا : " ليس فقط الأقباط الذين  يهاجروا بل المسلمين أيضا، ووجة سؤالا إلى رئس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات  قائلا:" هل نحن نزيد أم ننقص؟، وهل الأقباط لم يتزوجوا أو ينجبوا؟، قائلا  نحن لم نطالب بكوتة حتى يخشى من الافصاح عن تعدادنا الحقيقي، فالعبرة ليست  بالعدد، وضرب مثلا بتعداد اليهود قائلا هم قرابة 10 ملايين ولكنهم مسيطرون  على العالم. 

من ناحيته، رفض الأنبا بسنتى أسقف حلوان والمعصرة العدد المعلن من جانب  الجندى، مؤكدا أن لديه دليلين ماديين يؤكدان عكس ما ذكره تصريح اللواء أحمد  بكر، أولهما فى لقاء جمع بين الرئيس الأمريكى جيمى كارتر والبابا شنودة  الثالث، الراحل، فى أبريل *1977 *وقال كارتر لة:" أعلم أنك رئيس دينى *لـ7  ملايين قبطى*". 

وقال ، الدليل الثانى حدث معى شخصيا فى لقاء تم بينى والقمص تادرس يعقوب مع  السيد مرعى رئيس مجلس الشعب عام *1977 *، وقال آنذاك القمص تادرس نحن  تعدادنا قرابة *12 مليون*، فرد مرعى نافيا:"لا عددكم  فى مصر 6 ملايين ونصف".




​وأحب أضيف من عندي، أن الرقم دا غير دقيق أيضا، لأن هذا عدد الأرثوذكس أيضاً، يعني لو قلنا، ان هناك مليون كاثوليكي، ومليون بروتستانتي، فيكون العدد 20 مليون، ناهيك عن باقي الطوائف، وناهيك عن المتنصرين في مصر 
 
​​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (25 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مهما دول الاخوانجية معندمش مخ
> 
> شعارهم انا اخوانجى انا مقطف بودان
> 
> ...



في القول العربي الشهير ( كل إناء ينضح بما فيه ) فابالكلام الذي يخرج من اللسان يتضح اخلاق الإنسان وانت كل الفاظك راقية فمش هرد عليك بأكتر من كده


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			مصرية وعايشة في مصر الحمد لله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا قولى اخوانجية ومقعدينكم فى بلدنا ضيوف على المصريين المحترمين

الاخوانجى مش مصرى

الاخوانجى حاجة والمصرى حاجة تانية خالص 

الاخوانجى علشان يبقى مصرى يسيب صفوف جماعته القذرة وينضم لصفوف المصريين

مش الاستين بتاعك قال كدا هبقى رئيس لكل المصريين وهسيب الجماعة

فهما معترفين انك ياتبقى  اخوانجى " ودى شتيمة على فكرة "  يا تبقى مصرى مينفعش الاتنين ابدا 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> مصرية وعايشة في مصر الحمد لله


طيب ومانزلتيش شبرا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> *في القول العربي الشهير ( كل إناء ينضح بما  فيه ) فابالكلام الذي يخرج من اللسان يتضح اخلاق الإنسان وانت كل الفاظك  راقية فمش هرد عليك بأكتر من كده *


*هو اللى يقول الحق بقة وحش وكخة

اسالى اى مصرى مسيحى ولا مسلم الاخوانجى ايه

هيقولك خروف ملوش عقل ماشى يمءمء ورا بديعة منغير ميفكر  *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*على فكرة فى خارج القطر المصرى اكثر من 3 مليون مهاجر قبطى ومسقطش عنهم الجنسية المصرية وبيضموا فى الاحصاء اللى بتعمله الدولة

فاحنا هنكون ظراف وخفاف ولطاف ونقول احنا هنحسب بس المسيحين المقيمين على اراضيها مش خارج القطر المصرى وفى اقليات كمان مع المسيحين الارثوذكس " انجلييين وروم ارثوذكس وسريان ارثوذكس وكاثوليك " منعرفش كام عددهم  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.copts-united.com/Arabic2011/Article.php?I=1285&A=43366


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*مع انى الحقيقه مش فاهمه سر اهتمامك بعددنا 
ومع انى متأكده انك من جواكى عارفه ان الرقم ده هززززلى جداا
ومع ان الكل عارف ان الدوله عمرها ما صدقت فى امر يخصنا بامارة ماسبيرو وجنون الاقباط اللى خلاهم يقتلوا بعضيهم علشان يلبسوها للمجلس العسكرى
الا انى هرد عليكى بحاجه واحده بس انتوا صدعتونا بيها هنا وعلى الفضائيات 
اغنية انتوا اللى رفعتوا التصويت لشفيق وهريتونا اتهامات بالفلوليه هنا وعلى الفضائيات وفى جرائد وقنوات الاخوان 
ولو كلامكوا صح يعنى احنا برجالنا ونسائنا وشيوخنا واطفالنا وشبابنا 5 مليون نقول منهم مثلا 3 مليون ليهم حق التصويت 
طيب ازاااااااااااى بقى هو اخد كل الاصوات دى من غير لا سحر ولا دجل ولا شعوزه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*امممممممم الظاهر والله اعلم يا جماعه انهم من يوم ما نقلوا مصر لقارة اسيا اخدوا معاهم 5 مليون بس والباقى نسيوه فى افريقيا 
بالذمه حد يا جماعه يتعب ويروح يجيب بقيتنا من هناك ههههههههه*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأنبا باخوميوس لـ/إم سي إن/: تصريحات الجندي عن تعداد الأقباط تصلح لحي شبرا!


**أبدى الأنبا باخوميوس  القائم مقام البطريركي للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية  المصرية   تعجبه من تصريح  اللواء أبو بكر الجندى رئيس الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة   العامة  والإحصاء أن  عدد المسيحيين في مصر5 مليون و130 ألفا، وتساءل الأنبا    باخوميوس ساخرا  "هل هذه إحصاءات أقباط شبرا (ضاحية بالقاهرة) أم مصر؟  وما   مدى حقيقة هذه  الأرقام؟" مطالبا بتقديم إحصاءات مفصلة لعدد المسيحيين  في كل   محافظة  للرد عليها وتوضيح  المعلومات المغلوطة.  

وتساءل الأنبا باخوميوس في تصريحات لـ/إم سي إن/: عن دلالة هذه  التصريحات    في هذا التوقيت الذي تمر به مصر بتحولات هامة، وشهدت بعض  التوترات    الطائفية، مؤكدا أنها معلومات غير صحيحة رغم التزام المسيحيين  دائما    بتحديد النسل. وأضاف "هل يعني هذا التصريح أن مصر أصبحت طاردة  لأبنائها    المسيحيين وأن الأعداد تقل نتيجة هجرتهم، وأنه يقدم رسالة للعالم  أن مصر    تتسبب في تهجير أبنائها؟".  

وتابع الأنبا باخوميوس "هذه التصريحات غير محسوبة وليس من الحكمة تفتيت     الوطن بتقديم معلومات غير موثقة ويمكن الرد عليها اذا ما تقدم بإحصاءات     تفصيلية عن المحافظات المختلفة، ويجب النظر فى المقام الاول لمصلحة الوطن     وبنائه فى هذا التوقيت، لأن في النهاية المسيحيون مواطنون مصريون".  

من جانبه قال الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة وعضو اللجنة الإعلامية  بالمجمع    المقدس لـ/إم سي إن/: إن هذه التصريحات "مثيرة للجدل" لتوقيتها    ومضمونها،  لأن الرئيس الامريكى كارتر قدم للبابا شنوده الثالث في عام 1974    معلومات  من الدولة أن عدد المسيحيين 6 مليون، فهل هذا أن المسيحيين لا    يتزايدون  ولا ينجبون وأن عددهم يقل على مدار 38 عاما، متسائلا "ما  الأسباب   التي  تدفع برئيس الجهاز التصريح بهذا الأمر في هذا التوقيت التي  تشهد  مصر  فيها  بعض التوترات وتحتاج إلى تكاتف أبنائها من أجل تحقيق   الاستقرار؟".  

من جانبه قال الدكتور القس أندريه زكي نائب رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية  بمصر    إن "تعداد المسيحيين في مصر موضوع غير محدد المعالم، وما قاله ابو بكر     الجندى لا يختلف كثيرا عن ما يقال بشأن تعداد الأقباط خلال الخمسين سنة     الأخيرة بأنهم 6 %، ولذا فهو لم يقل أي جديد عن ما يردده البعض.  

وأضاف أن بعض الدراسات المستقلة أكدت أن عدد المسيحيين في مصر ما بين  10    إلى 12% ولذا لا نجد مبررا لهذه التصريحات الغير مناسبة في التوقيت أو     الدقة بشأن عدد الأقباط، لأنهم في النهاية هم مواطنون مصريون والعدد أيا     كان فهو لا يقلل من مواطنتهم الكاملة. 
* ​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*تعليقى ولا حتى لشبرا هما 5 مليون دا  مسرة وروض الفرج بس 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> *الأنبا باخوميوس لـ/إم سي إن/: تصريحات الجندي عن تعداد الأقباط تصلح لحي شبرا!*


هاهاها


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> في القول العربي الشهير ( كل إناء ينضح بما فيه ) فابالكلام الذي يخرج من اللسان يتضح اخلاق الإنسان



*بلاش المثل ده ..... وإلا سيقع كافة المسلمين ونبيهم وإلههم فى ورطة .... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*عجبى على من يستغل أجهزة الدولة وإحصاءاتها بطريقة ملفقة لإضطهاد المسيحيين ... انهم دائما مايثبتون سوء نواياهم تجاهنا.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> في القول العربي الشهير ( كل إناء ينضح بما فيه ) فابالكلام الذي يخرج من اللسان يتضح اخلاق الإنسان


يا بنتى أنا اللى  أحضرت هذا المثل   عليكم من يومين فى قسم الرد على الشبههات 
هو انتى بتاخذى من كلامنا 
يابنت الاكرمين 
طيب حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل    
 من هنا 
+  شكراً لكى لمتابعة  ما نكتبه فى الاقسام العقائدية 
+بس أنا مش متفق مع   التوقيع اللى أنتى حاطاه  لانه بيجرح  فى كل  من يقول الحق ويري مرسي على حقيقته أما تصريح الايطالى إذا    حصل فيكون فى إطار المجاملات الدبلوماسية المعهودة ...
وهل بتأخذى من الاجانب ما يأتى على هواكى  وتتركى مالا يأتى على هواكى ..؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
*بلاغ وتقرير للادارة على سؤء التوقيع و  توجيه إهانة  لمن لايريد مرسي  ولا يحترمه 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بلاغ للادارة -تقرير  سئ -  عن التوقيع      الخاص بالعضوة بنت الاكرمين  - يحمل تجريح فيمن لا يوافق على مرسي الرئيس المرفوض من كل الاقباط والليبراليين واليسارين \الرئيس الناجح ب 51% 
التوقيع يحمل الاستفزاز والاهانة والاستقواء بالخارج \ومع توجيه الاهانة والتجريح يحمل نوعية من الاستعلاء الباطل \ ويستقوى برأئي خاطئ صيغ   فى صياغة خاطئة  باطلة


----------



## التايسونى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الاقباط المصريين تعدادهم يقارب ال 20 مليون ومن يرى غير ذلك فهو واهم


----------



## elamer1000 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حبايب قلبى*

*+++*​


----------



## ROWIS (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> في القول العربي الشهير ( كل إناء ينضح بما فيه ) فابالكلام الذي يخرج من اللسان يتضح اخلاق الإنسان وانت كل الفاظك راقية فمش هرد عليك بأكتر من كده



*في خطأ كل الناس بتكرره ومفش فاهم ليه، إن هما فاكرين ان القول "كل إناء نيضح بما فيه، او من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان" هي أمثلة شعبية
مع إن المسيح بيقول في بشارة القديس متى 34:12 "من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم"
فربنا يخليكم، متفضلوش تكرروا في كلام من غير ما تقولوا انه من الانجيل
-فكروني بالله يرحمة طلعت السادات -وكان رجلاً جريئاًً ضد النظام- كان في بداية كلامة يقول، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... وكما اقول دائماً من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان!
ببقى عاوز اضحك لما بيقول "وكما اقول دائما"*


----------



## ROWIS (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*دينا عبد الفتاح | الشعب يريد : الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامه و الاحصاء ينفي ما صرح به الجندي في حلقة امس حول تقديره لتعداد أقباط مصر 5 مليون و 30 الف نسمة و ان هذا الرقم عاري تماما من الصحه

أوبظ، اهي باظت عليهم هههههههههههه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*و ياترى حددو فصيلتنا بشر ولا كتاكيت تتغذى على الحَبْ :new6::new6::new6: *


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله لو فيها واحد بس دة كفاية يدى مصر بركة ونعمه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله يسامحك يا جندى وسايبنا نرغى فى 5 صفحات عالفاضى 
مش تتأكد الاول من كلامك 
اكرملك تستقيل بجد ..*


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ناشط قبطي: تصريحات "الجندى" عن تعداد الأقباط تستوجب عزله وإحالته للمحاكمة




 

الأربعاء 26.09.2012 - 01:15 ص 





أكد الناشط القبطى "شريف رمزى" مؤسس حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" أن التصريحات التى أدلى بها مؤخراً اللواء أبو بكر الجندي رئيس الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء، عن تعداد الأقباط في مصر تُعد مُخالفة جسيمة لشخص مفترض أنه فى موقع المسئولية. 



وقال رمزي، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد" ، إن الإعلان الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة عام 1985 أكد ضرورة ألا تتطرق الإحصاءات الخاصة بالسكان إلى ديانة المواطن. 

وطالب الناشط القبطي بعزل الجندى من وظيفته وإحالته لمُحاكمة عاجلة لإخلاله بمبدأ هام نصت عليه المواثيق الدولية التى لا يجب على أى دولة محترمة أن تتجاوزها.

وأضاف "رمزى": الجندى لم يوضح إلى ماذا استند فى تصريحه بأن تعداد الأقباط لا يتجاوز 5 ملايين نسمة، بينما الاحصاءات التى تتم عن طريق الكنائس تثبت أن تعداد الأقباط يتراوح ما بين 15 و18 مليون نسمة، فضلاً عن المنتمين للطوائف المسيحية الأخرى، مشيرا إلى أن عدد الأقباط فى الولايات المُتحدة فقط يتجاوز 2.5 مليون نسمة (بحسب احصائية لمركز ابن خلدون للدراسات الإنمائية الذى يديره الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم).

واعتبر "رمزى" أن تصريحات الجندى لا تخرج عن كونها ادعاء كاذبا وغير واقعى، يُراد به التأثير فى مجرى أى انتخابات مُستقبلية، وتفتح المجال للتزوير فى نتائجها.


صدى البلد


----------



## esma (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه الأقام غير مهمة في الدول المتحضرة كما أنه لا سبيل لمعرفة ديانة أي أحد لا بشكل رسمي و لا بشكل غير رسمي.. لأن مجرد سؤالك عن ديانة الاخر هو تعدي على خصوصيته و اشارة الى تمييز ديني..

انما هذه الأرقام تصبح ذات أهمية فقط في الدول المتخلفة التي تتعامل مع الناس على أساس انهم قطيع في مزرعة.. 

كنت أتمنى ان أعيش الى اليوم الذي تمحى فيه خانة الديانة من جميع الأوراق الرسمية.. و أن يكون لي الحق لما حد يسألني انت مسلم و لا مسيحي اني أقوله: و انت مال امك؟ من غير ما تتم محاكمتي بتهمة ازدراء الأديان..

لكن بعد اللي بيحصل في البلد دلوقتي أتمنى اني أعيش!


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> و أن يكون لي الحق لما حد يسألني انت مسلم و لا مسيحي اني أقوله: و انت مال امك؟ من غير ما تتم محاكمتي بتهمة ازدراء الأديان..


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة وانت مال امك*


> لكن بعد اللي بيحصل في البلد دلوقتي أتمنى اني أعيش!


*فى امل بس ضعيف*


----------



## esma (26 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة وانت مال امك*
> 
> 
> و لو حظي حلو هيحاكموني بتهمة ازدراء الأمهات..


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الجندى: لا يوجد تعداد للأقباط أو المسلمين فى مصر منذ عام 1986








اللواء أبو بكر الجندى رئيس الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والإحصاء​*كتبت مريم بدر الدين*
*نفى اللواء  أبو بكر الجندى، رئيس الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء، ما نسب له  بشأن عدد الأقباط فى مصر، وأنه 5 ملايين قبطى، لافتا إلى أنه لا يوجد تعداد  للأقباط منذ عام 1986، والذى بلغ فى حينها 5.7% من عدد السكان فى مصر، أى  ما يقرب من 3 ملايين.

وقال الجندى فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع": "أولا الجهاز معندوش عدد  الأقباط وليس "مش عايز ينشر"، ثانيا لا يمكن الضغط على الجهاز من أية جهة  للإعلان عن تعداد الأقباط، لأنه فى عز سطوة الحزب الوطنى لم يستطع أحد  الضغط عليه، إحنا فى الجهاز "صنايعية" بتوع شغل فنى.. لو حد هيجبرنا إيه  اللى يقعدنا!! عمر ما حد ضغط علينا الضغط اللى يخلينا ناخد مواقف حادة"،  وأحب أن أوجه رسالة للجميع قبل وبعد الثورة أن هذا الجهاز يعمل بمهنية  حرفية بعيداً عن أى اتجاهات سياسية، نحن نعمل للإحصاء فقط.

وأضاف الجندى أنه لا يمكن إعلان إحصائية خاصة بالديانة، لأن خانة الديانة  فى استمارة التعداد التى يقوم بها الجهاز "اختيارية"، لذلك لا يمكن إعلان  عدد لا أقباط ولا مسلمين، مؤكدا أن الجهاز لا يملك أرقاما دقيقة عن أعداد  أى فئة دينية فى مصر، منذ عام 1986، حيث قررت الأمم المتحدة جعل الديانة فى  أى استفتاء أو حصر فى الدول أمرا اختياريا وليس إجباريا، وهو ما لا يعطى  فكرة دقيقة عن أرقام الفئات الدينية فى مصر.*






http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=797506


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*الراجل ده مين مضايقه !!*


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2012)

6 صفحات وفى الاخر طلع مقالش​


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سكرتيرالأنبا باخوميوس: تعداد الأقباط في مصر يتجاوز 15 مليونًا طبقاً لإحصائيات الكنيسة 





الاربعاء ٢٦ سبتمبر ٢٠١٢ 



سكرتيرالأنبا باخوميوس: تعداد الأقباط في مصر يتجاوز 15 مليونًا طبقاً لإحصائيات الكنيسة القمص أنجيلوس إسحق سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام البطريرك قال القمص أنجيلوس إسحق سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام البطريرك إن الأخبار المنشورة عن الجهازالمركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء الذى أظهر أن تعداد الأقباط فى مصر 5 ملايين و130 ألف نسمة هذا خبرا غير دقيق وأن تعداد الاقباط يصل الى أكثر من 15 مليون نسمة وذلك طبقا لإحصائية قامت بها الكنيسة عن طريق الكهنة والخدام فى كل الكنائس والإيبارشيات والنجوع والقرى فى كافة المحافظات فى مصر منذ خمس سنوات للرد على إحصائية مثل هذه قالت أن تعداد الأقباط 5مليون أيضا . أضاف إسحق : نسمع عن تعداد الأقباط 5 مليون من أيام السادات ألم يزيد هذا الإحصاء مع كل هذه السنين؟ ولا نعرف ما الهدف من عدم إعطاء الإحصائية صحيحة وما مبرر ظهورها هذه الأيام ؟ وسنخاطب الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء للتأكد من أن هذا الرقم صادر عن الجهاز أم لا . 


المشهد


----------



## jajageorge (27 سبتمبر 2012)

رمسيس النجار
محمود فهمى

قال المحامي رمسيس النجار المستشار القانونى للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تعليقا على الاحصائية التى أصدرها الجهازالمركزى للمحاسبات برئاسةاللواء أبو بكر الجندى والتى أكد فيها أن عدد الأقباط فى مصر 5 ملايين شخص أن هذا العدد غير دقيق ، مشيرا إلى أن عدد الاقباط طبقا لاحصائية الكنيسة كان 18 مليونا و600 ألف قبطى فىمصر.
وأضاف النجار أن عدد الأقباط فقط فى حى شبرا يصل إلى 5 ملايين وليس على مستوى مصر ، منوها إلى أن الهدف من هذه الاحضائيات الخاطئة هو بث الشعور لدى الأقباط على انهم أقلية.
وأوضح أن أعداد الأقباط منذ دخول الأديان إلى مصر ليست قليلة ، ولكن الأقباط لا يتميزون بكثرة الإنجاب ، فضلا عن كون الديانة المسيحية لا تتيح الزواج بأكثر من امرأة.

البلد


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*


			منوها إلى أن الهدف من هذه الاحصائيات الخاطئة هو بث الشعور لدى الأقباط على انهم أقلية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**صح جدااا...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*انهم بارعون فى اظهار قبح الاسلام ..... وهذه موهبه وضعها الرب يسوع داخلهم .... وهم يستخدمونها ببراعة دون ان يدروا ان هذا مطلوب لنجاة من لهم قلوب نظيفة منهم ......*


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بمنتهى الدقة و الأمانة .. تخيل نفسك - مُجبر - ان تعيش في حظيرة بقر ! .. تنام و تستيقظ على اصوات الابقار و رائحة روثهم .. و اشكالهم القبيحة .. تخيلت ؟ .. ما رأيك في الشعور ؟ 

هذا هو شعوري كلما أقرأ - بالصدفة لاني غير مهتم - لأي مسئول حكومي , أو غير حكومي .. نعم ! بالظبط .. حظيرة أبقار !


----------



## jajageorge (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*صباح ON: تعداد أقباط مصر غير دقيق*

[YOUTUBE]noykc85BLGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*سرب جهاز الاحصاء رقما مغلوطا عن تعداد الاقباط.... 

عندما كذبت الكنيسة الرقم واحصت اعداد المسيحيين بالابراشيات واتضح أن الرقم الحقيقى ثلاثة اضعاف الرقم المعلن تراجع مركز الاحصاء وقال انه لم يقم ابدا بعمل احصاء عن تعداد للاقباط 

وهذا يعنى مركز الاحصاء, وهو جهة حكومية,  كان بيشيع ارقام كاذبة تمثل ثلث الرقم الفعلى للاقباط وعندما اكتشف ان الكنائس لديها حصر تقريبى عن اعداد المسيحيين الابراشيات تراجع واعلن انهم لم يقوموا باى احصاء عن تعداد الاقباط 

أن كذب الجهات الرسمية للدولة اصبح امر عادى لا يحاسب عليه المسؤول ....

ما الغرض من اشاعة ارقام مزورة ؟؟؟ 

هل لهذا علاقة بالانتخابات القادمة؟؟ 

فمن يزور فى تعداد الاقباط لغرض ما فى نفسه سيزور برضه فى نتائج انتخابات ...

منقول بتصرف

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى رأيى ان الخطأ مقصود ولم يكن التصريح سهو او غير دقيق اوووو اياً من الحجج المعتاده
بالتاكيد فى الامر شىء..!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*جاء فى كتاب فضائل مصر للكندى ما يلى

وقال الليث بن سعد: ولي الخراج الوليد بن رفاعة لأمير المؤمنين هشام (691  - 743 )، فخرج لإحصاء الجماجم والقرى، فأقام ستة أشهر بالصعيد، وبأسفل الأرض ثلاثة أشهر، فأحصى فوق عشرة آلاف قرية، أصغر قرية فيها خمسمائة جمجمة من القبط، تكون جملة ذلك خمسة آلاف ألف.

هذا هو تعداد الأقباط فى مصر منذ 1350 سنة تقريبا*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*اعلان عدد الاقباط عن طريق حجز تذاكر العمرة والحج فى رمضان اللى فات*
*وهذا هو العدد الذى تقدم لاداء المناسك* ​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جاء فى كتاب فضائل مصر للكندى ما يلى
> 
> وقال الليث بن سعد: ولي الخراج الوليد بن رفاعة لأمير المؤمنين هشام (691  - 743 )، فخرج لإحصاء الجماجم والقرى، فأقام ستة أشهر بالصعيد، وبأسفل الأرض ثلاثة أشهر، فأحصى فوق عشرة آلاف قرية، أصغر قرية فيها خمسمائة جمجمة من القبط، تكون جملة ذلك خمسة آلاف ألف.
> 
> هذا هو تعداد الأقباط فى مصر منذ 1350 سنة تقريبا*


*فعلاً أقوى رد وجدته هههههه يعني كم ضعفاً تضاعفوا (قبل زمن تحديد النسل وموانع الحمل)
*​


----------

